# 1/32 scale world war 1 or 2 dioramas



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm looking for any 1/32 scale people, vehicals, and mechs any ideas where i can find them


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Have a search around the net for 'verlinden'. They make lots of figures and accessories, mostly war themed.

Really nicely made.

Alien


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Squadron Models is one of the biggest suppliers around:
Search Scale Model Cars Airplanes Ships Military Aircraft & Tanks At Squadron.

Although you'll have more luck with 1/35 scale, since that's the standard scale for military models and figures. Tamiya and Dragon are two of the biggest manufacturers.

(btw, Verlinden has been out of business for a while)


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

John,

Verlinden gone.... Nooooo. :surprise: 
I am not a Military modeler but I have used some of their products in the past and I was really impressed..
I hope someone has the masters.

Alien


----------



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

thank you guys do you know of any world war like mecha like tall walking tanks or what have you




Alien said:


> John,
> 
> Verlinden gone.... Nooooo. :surprise:
> I am not a Military modeler but I have used some of their products in the past and I was really impressed..
> ...


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Yep - Francois retired a few years back. No more Verlinden.

Depending on what 'scale' (meaning complexity etc...) you intend, you can also look for 54mm figures. Those are also in the 1/32 - 1/35 scale range though, they tend to be more expensive individually.

If you want a quantity of good quality figures and accessories - look up "Miniart". They do a very large variety of figs and diorama accessories specifically for the military modeler...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Industria Mechanika has some cool fantasy/scifi stuff, ranging from steam punk to futuristic. here's their mecha section:
https://industriamechanika.com/shop/14-Mecha


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

StarCruiser said:


> Yep - Francois retired a few years back. No more Verlinden.


It's my understanding that he actually destroyed all the molds and masters?


----------



## Warspite (Aug 3, 2013)

John P said:


> It's my understanding that he actually destroyed all the molds and masters?


Yes indeedy, had all the molds and masters tossed into dumster. Didn't want anyone using them, quite an arsehole really.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Hey - it's his property - his work. It's up to him if he wants to sell it off, give it away or burn it!


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

This eBay seller has quite a lot of Verlinden kits-

https://www.ebay.com/usr/lotsofmodels

I have no connection other than purchasing an item.

-David


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

StarCruiser said:


> Hey - it's his property - his work. It's up to him if he wants to sell it off, give it away or burn it!


I understand this completely, but it still seems a shame and an overall loss to the hobby. Leasing the molds and getting royalties seems a better solution but, as said, his stuff, his right to do what he will with it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

God, all that beautiful work! :freak:


----------

